# Milan - Lazio: 20 settembre 2016 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (17 Settembre 2016)

Dopo la vittoria esterna contro la Sampdoria, il Milan torna in campo nell'anticipo del turno infrasettimanale. I rossonero affronteranno, a San Siro, la Lazio di Simone Inzaghi.

Milan - Lazio, partita in programma martedì 20 settembre 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Diretta su Sky e Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Possibile assenza importante nella Lazio -) http://www.milanworld.net/biglia-out-salta-il-milan-vt40339.html


Seguiranno tutte le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro, le formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Settembre 2016)

Lo devo dire? Lo devo proprio dire? 
Meglio che non lo dico. Commento solo a fine partita stavolta. 

Sarebbe comunque il caso di provare a mettere giù due risultati positivi di fila.


----------



## Smarx10 (17 Settembre 2016)

Curioso di vedere come giocheremo a centrocampo col ritorno di Kucka


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Settembre 2016)

Però che calendario assurdo. Ci aspettano Lazio-Fiorentina-Sassuolo così in sequenza.


----------



## de sica (17 Settembre 2016)

Possiamo vincerla come possiamo perderla male. Partita strana, la Lazio è un cliente scomodo perché imprevedibile. Tuttavia si può portare a casa


----------



## Serginho (17 Settembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Però che calendario assurdo. Ci aspettano Lazio-Fiorentina-Sassuolo così in sequenza.



Cosa ci sarebbe di assurdo?


----------



## martinmilan (17 Settembre 2016)

In casa abbiamo paura....spero che Montella riesca ad invertire questa cosa nella testa dei giocatori...


----------



## uoteghein (17 Settembre 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Cosa ci sarebbe di assurdo?



Tre big incredibili che hanno riempito gli albi d'oro delle vittorie nazionali e non, con i loro nomi. Ah no scusa, avevo letto Juve-Real-Bayern Monaco.


----------



## Serginho (17 Settembre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Tre big incredibili che hanno riempito gli albi d'oro delle vittorie nazionali e non, con i loro nomi. Ah no scusa, avevo letto Juve-Real-Bayern Monaco.



 in effetti...non ho capito cose ci sia di assurdo, dovrebbero forse sorteggiarci ogni setimana contro il crotone?


----------



## Alkampfer (18 Settembre 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Cosa ci sarebbe di assurdo?



che se facciamo 3 punti in 3 gare siamo fortunati.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2016)

La Lazio credo sia la squadra attualmente più simile a noi, sarà difficile


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2016)

*Milan TV: De Sciglio è tornato a lavorare insieme al resto del gruppo, quindi è recuperato in vista della sfida contro la Lazio. Abate, dopo la botta rimediata a Genova, va valutato. Ma non sembra trattarsi di un problema serio.

Possibili novità anche per il centrocampo. QUI -) *-) http://www.milanworld.net/montella-prova-un-nuovo-trio-di-centrocampo-vt40365.html#post1062742
*
Nella Lazio fuori Biglia in dubbio ma NON dovrebbe recuperare.*


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan TV: De Sciglio è tornato a lavorare insieme al resto del gruppo, quindi è recuperato in vista della sfida contro la Lazio. Abate, dopo la botta rimediata a Genova, va valutato. Ma non sembra trattarsi di un problema serio.*


De scoglio non deve più giocare

Oltre a fare schifo porta anche male 

Quando gioca lui non si porta mai a casa 3 punti

È' il nuovo Bonera


----------



## Aragorn (18 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan TV: De Sciglio è tornato a lavorare insieme al resto del gruppo, quindi è recuperato in vista della sfida contro la Lazio. Abate, dopo la botta rimediata a Genova, va valutato. Ma non sembra trattarsi di un problema serio.*



Che culo ....


----------



## Symon (18 Settembre 2016)

La Lazio ha grosse difficoltà di gioco e soprattutto nella finalizzazione, il 3-0 con il Pescara è uno specchietto x le allodole, e Simone Inzaghi come allenatore non si discosta molto dal fratello.
Se Montella prepara bene la partita tatticamente, e i giocatori sono attenti e volenterosi come contro la Samp, portiamo a casa la seconda vittoria consecutiva che ci fà respirare aria buona in classifica.
Come mai prima in questo match, Montella può fare davvero la differenza. Le sue conoscenze tattiche possono essere decisive contro il meno esperto Inzaghi, e soprattutto nel mettere in campo gli uomini giusti.
Kucka penso che possa essere importante. Le difficoltà a creare gioco nella mediana della Lazio possono far risaltare le qualità del Polacco come incontrista e rubapalloni.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan TV: De Sciglio è tornato a lavorare insieme al resto del gruppo, quindi è recuperato in vista della sfida contro la Lazio. Abate, dopo la botta rimediata a Genova, va valutato. Ma non sembra trattarsi di un problema serio.
> 
> Possibili ovità anche per il centrocampo. QUI -) *-) http://www.milanworld.net/montella-prova-un-nuovo-trio-di-centrocampo-vt40365.html#post1062742





.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (18 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo la vittoria esterna contro la Sampdoria, il Milan torna in campo nell'anticipo del turno infrasettimanale. I rossonero affronteranno, a San Siro, la Lazio di Simone Inzaghi.
> 
> Milan - Lazio, partita in programma martedì 20 settembre 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



Credo sia la prima partita importante della stagione...dal risultato si capirà che futuro ci aspetta...se si vince si può incominciare a sperare in una lotta per il sesto posto...se si perde probabile rispunti la solita depressione che ogni anno colpisce questo gruppo di giocatori...speriamo in bene..


----------



## Serginho (18 Settembre 2016)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> che se facciamo 3 punti in 3 gare siamo fortunati.



E questo cosa c'entrerebbe con Lazio, Fiorentina e Sassuolo?


----------



## martinmilan (19 Settembre 2016)

Sarà una prestazione scialba....io dico 1 a 0 gol di Crespo...


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Settembre 2016)

partiamo con il totoformazione:

Donnarumma
de sciglio romagnoli paletta calabria
kucka montolivo bonaventura
suso bacca niang

ballottagi : montolivo / locatelli .... ma non credo: più facile montolivo / sosa
poi bisogna vedere come sta abate....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2016)

Bisogna dare continuità alle vittorie. Questa partita secondo me dirà molto sulle nostre reali possibilità.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni:

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca, Niang

Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti, Basta, de Vrij, Bastos, Radu, Parolo, Milinkovic - Savic, Cataldi, Felipe Anderson, Immobile, Lulic*


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2016)

*Sarà Massa l'arbitro di Milan-Lazio.*


----------



## Zani (19 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni:
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca, Niang
> 
> Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti, Basta, de Vrij, Bastos, Radu, Parolo, Milinkovic - Savic, Cataldi, Felipe Anderson, Immobile, Lulic*


Montolivo in panchina. Sogno o son desto?
Abate l'ha sfangata ancora, speriamo accantonino pure lui


----------



## Miracle1980 (19 Settembre 2016)

Calabria a destra e siamo a posto.


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Settembre 2016)

_Peppe Di Stefano a Sky: i terzini saranno De Sciglio e Calabria. Possibile turno di riposo per Bonaventura a centrocampo_


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Settembre 2016)

Partita sulla carta complicata che potrà dire tanto sui nostri obbiettivi di quest'anno solare.


----------



## VonVittel (19 Settembre 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> _Peppe Di Stefano a Sky: i terzini saranno De Sciglio e Calabria. Possibile turno di riposo per Bonaventura a centrocampo_



Beh, almeno il mio fegato non sarà tartassato per colpa di Mortolivo e Abate. Speriamo non faccia danni questo Locatelli


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2016)

*I convocati della Lazio: out Biglia*

Portieri: Marchetti, Strakosha, Vargic Difensori: Basta, Bastos, de Vrij, Hoedt, Lukaku, Patric, Radu, Wallace Centrocampisti: Cataldi, Felipe Anderson, Leitner, Lulic, Luis Alberto, Milinkovic, Murgia, Parolo Attaccanti: Djordjevic, Immobile, Keita, Lombardi


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2016)

> _*Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca, Niang
> 
> Peppe di Stefano a Sky: i terzini saranno De Sciglio e Calabria*_



La formazione mi sembra buona, speriamo sia questa (con De Sciglio e Calabria terzini): in bocca al lupo a Locatelli!


----------



## peppe75 (19 Settembre 2016)

Se giochiamo come sul finire con la Sampdoria con un centrocampo senza Montolivo ma con uno che fa girare il pallone come Pasalic che sono curioso di vederlo giocare...e con maggiore voglia di Bacca può darsi che la vinciamo a mani basse altrimenti ci sarà sempre da soffrire!


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> _Peppe Di Stefano a Sky: i terzini saranno De Sciglio e Calabria. Possibile turno di riposo per Bonaventura a centrocampo_



.


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Settembre 2016)

_Probabile formazione secondo Sky: Donnarumma; Calabria, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Sosa, Montolivo, Kucka; Suso, Bacca, Niang_


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2016)

*I convocati del Milan: Manca Antonelli torna Kucka dopo la squalifica*

PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (1), Plizzari (35)
DIFENSORI: Abate (20), Calabria (96), De Sciglio (2), Ely (4), Gomez (15), Paletta (29), Romagnoli (13), Vangioni (21)
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura (5), Honda (10), Kucka (33), Locatelli (73), Montolivo (18), Pasalic (80), Poli (16), Sosa (23)
ATTACCANTI: Bacca (70), Lapadula (9), Luiz Adriano (7), Niang (11), Suso (8).


----------



## Butcher (19 Settembre 2016)

L'ultima vittoria della Lazio a San Siro risale al 3 settembre 1989.
Altro obiettivo facile per il Milan dei record


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> L'ultima vittoria della Lazio a San Siro risale al 3 settembre 1989.
> Altro obiettivo facile per il Milan dei record



Nooooooooooo lo hai detto! Non dovevi dirlo. Mi sono trattenuto apposta io al primo post 



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo devo dire? Lo devo proprio dire?
> Meglio che non lo dico. Commento solo a fine partita stavolta.


----------



## koti (19 Settembre 2016)

Io son curioso di vedere 'sto Pasalic ma viene sempre panchinato


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

Ecco le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola oggi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola oggi



La chiave del match a mio avviso potrebbe essere sulle fasce. Lulic e Radu mi sembrano tutto furchè imbattibili a sinistra. Ovviamente Calabria dovrà garantire spinta , ma attenzione ai due contro due con Immobile che in contropiede è un razzo.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Settembre 2016)

A san siro potremmo anche vincere, ma sarà dura. con il 4 3 3 la formazione che avete postato sembra essere la migliore possibile. bisogna avere lo spirito e l'atteggiamento giusto, solo così si potrà fare un buon risultato.


----------



## Butcher (20 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nooooooooooo lo hai detto! Non dovevi dirlo. Mi sono trattenuto apposta io al primo post



ahaha mi dispiace!


----------



## prebozzio (20 Settembre 2016)

Io sono fiducioso. Mi aspetto i 3 punti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola oggi



Formazione che ci sta, nonostante Bonaventura, Suso e Niang siano i capisaldi di questo Milan è giusto che Jack riposi, anche perché Sosa al 60' esplode e dovrà entrare lui.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola oggi




.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola oggi



Montolivo e Sosa insieme non si possono vedere... 
ma se proprio si deve avrei invertito i ruoli
bah


----------



## Tobi (20 Settembre 2016)

Io avrei optato per Kucka Sosa Bonaventura


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (20 Settembre 2016)

Squadre equivalenti, episodi decisivi. SperIamo bene


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2016)

Montolivo è attaccato al posto da titolare, quindi attaccato alla fascia e al "suo" posto davanti alla difesa. Essere dirottato mezzala sarebbe destabilizzante. Anche se per lui sarebbe meglio, e anche per Sosa.


----------



## Aron (20 Settembre 2016)

Nessun centrocampista che abbiamo giocherebbe nella Lazio, e il centrocampo della Lazio non è certo stellare.
Che tristezza.


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2016)

Partita difficile per il Milan, la Lazio oggi è superiore a noi. Ci vorrebbe che i buoni (e anche i meno buoni) che abbiamo diano il massimo per portare a casa 3 punti importantissimi.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

*Premium: problema fisico per Marchetti. E' in dubbio per la sfida di questa sera.*


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: problema fisico per Marchetti. E' in dubbio per la sfida di questa sera.*



non vedo come possa essere uno svantaggio per la Lazio.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Settembre 2016)

Dai speriamo bene. La Lazio sta meglio di noi, vedremo. Forza milan !


----------



## martinmilan (20 Settembre 2016)

Questa è la classica partita che negli ultimi 4 anni abbiamo sempre perso.....quella post vittoria ed elogi...
Sistematicamente si montano la testa e fanno figure barbine...vediamo se il trend cambia..


----------



## Tobi (20 Settembre 2016)

sensazioni?


----------



## martinmilan (20 Settembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> sensazioni?



negative come sempre...almeno non ci rimaniamo male


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

*Formazioni ufficiali:
**
Milan (4-3-3)Donnarumma, Calabria, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka Montolivo, Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca, Niang
A disp. Gabriel, Plizzari, Ely, Vangioni, Gomez, Abate, Locatelli, Sosa, Pasalic, Poli, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Lapadula.*
*

Lazio (3-5-2): Marchetti; De Vrij, Bastos, Radu; Lulic, Parolo, Cataldi, Milinkovic-Savic, Basta; Djordjevic, Immobile
A disp. Vargic, Strakosha, Hoedt, Wallace, Patric, Lukaku, Murgia, Leitner, Luis* Alberto, Lombardi, Felipe Anderson, Keita.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Settembre 2016)

ah ma c'è marchetti allora....la gazza è due ore che dice di no...ma vaff..


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> *[FONT=&]*
> Milan (4-3-3)Donnarumma, Calabria, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka Montolivo, Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca, Niang
> A disp. Gabriel, Plizzari, Ely, Vangioni, Gomez, Abate, Locatelli, Sosa, Pasalic, Poli, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Lapadula.*[/FONT]
> ...



Si Jack.


----------



## Tobi (20 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si Jack.



Formazione che mi piace, ad oggi forse la migliore. Finalmente piedi di ferro Abate sta fuori


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Settembre 2016)

Perché De Sciglio, perché


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (20 Settembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ah ma c'è marchetti allora....la gazza è due ore che dice di no...ma vaff..



A Sky hanno appena annunciato che giocherà Strakosha


----------



## Ciachi (20 Settembre 2016)

Sono tesissimo!!!! E non mi accadevano da tempo!!!!!


----------



## Dany20 (20 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> **
> Milan (4-3-3)Donnarumma, Calabria, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka Montolivo, Bonaventura, Suso, Bacca, Niang
> A disp. Gabriel, Plizzari, Ely, Vangioni, Gomez, Abate, Locatelli, Sosa, Pasalic, Poli, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Lapadula.*
> ...


Avrei fatto riposare Jack.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma le immagini di Sky ????? Quante persone ci sono ??? 3 mila ? È vuotissimo


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2016)

ahahahahah ma ci sono 5000 persone a san siro stasera? ahahahah. pubblico delle grandi occasioni eh!


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma le immagini di Sky ????? Quante persone ci sono ??? 3 mila ? È vuotissimo





The Ripper ha scritto:


> ahahahahah ma ci sono 5000 persone a san siro stasera? ahahahah. pubblico delle grandi occasioni eh!



Speriamo che i cinesi vedano questo scempio


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

La gente non ne può più, ragazzi.

In tanti non guardano manco più le partite.


----------



## Cenzo (20 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma le immagini di Sky ????? Quante persone ci sono ??? 3 mila ? È vuotissimo



Neanche in coppa Italia


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2016)

Giocano i due terzini peggiori in pratica e Jack che è spompato.. La vedo davvero dura. Speriamo bene, anche se credo che alla fine sarà un pari.


----------



## Kaw (20 Settembre 2016)

mamma mia calabria!!!!


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2016)

Non teniamo un pallone per più di tre secondi


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2016)

Sto Niang..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma Niang ha un problema nel cervello e gli funziona a metà?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Settembre 2016)

A quanto è quotato il gol di parolo?


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

Che palla Bacca. Ma Niang non e' Perisic.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Settembre 2016)

Buona azione Bacca Niang.

Peccato la jella di niang che incoccia nel ginocchio di Bastos.


----------



## Cenzo (20 Settembre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma Niang ha un problema nel cervello e gli funziona a metà?



È stato toccato, è normale sbilanciarsi quando sei in velocità


----------



## ignaxio (20 Settembre 2016)

Scandaloso Caressa: "Non si sa molto su questo *presunto* gruppo che dovrebbe acquistare il Milan, c'è ancora tanta nebbia"


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2016)

Il Milan del bel gioco anche oggi preso a pallonate


----------



## Kaw (20 Settembre 2016)

ci stanno massacrando!!!!


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2016)

Oltre ad essere scarsi dormono anche


----------



## sette (20 Settembre 2016)

ma sto clown di arbitro da che circo è venuto fuori?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma sto niang è davvero inutile


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

Lanciato a rete cammina e tira una ciofeca. Complimenti Niang.


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2016)

Lo schema "confusione" funziona alla grande


----------



## Heaven (20 Settembre 2016)

Sta partita è un parto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Settembre 2016)

Che balle


----------



## Kaw (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma quanti errori tecnici!!!!!!!
Proprio scarsi............


----------



## prebozzio (20 Settembre 2016)

Si vince ragazzi, ve lo dico io


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2016)

Texbicamente Ridicoli


----------



## ignaxio (20 Settembre 2016)

mi sto addormentando


----------



## alcyppa (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma dite che è ancora definibile calcio 'sta roba?


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2016)

Bonaventura era meglio se faceva turnover


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2016)

Ho visto manovre piu belle e studiate ieri a calcetto con un paio di amici...


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

Madonna santa che squadre di scarpari. Entrambe.


----------



## sette (20 Settembre 2016)

che barba


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma dite che è ancora definibile calcio 'sta roba?



Infatti.

Boh...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma almeno ci attaccassero, facessero qualcosa, no stanno lì a guardarci mammamia che noia


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2016)

Basta sto niang


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Settembre 2016)

Niang vede cose che noi umani..


----------



## Milo (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma quanto fa schifo niang????


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma tira


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2016)

Kuco doveva tirare


----------



## kipstar (20 Settembre 2016)

Partita di bassissima qualità imho...


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

Che brutta roba.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

*Bacca!*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Settembre 2016)

Solo Bacca


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2016)

Solo Bacca segna


----------



## Kaw (20 Settembre 2016)

Evvai!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BraveHeart (20 Settembre 2016)

Si *****!!!!!!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Settembre 2016)

Carrrrrrrllllllllooooooooooooooooooosssss!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Settembre 2016)

È meglio Lapadula cit.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

Fortuna che la difesa della Lazietta c'ha fatto sto regalo, dai.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Settembre 2016)

Non ho avuto dubbi segnasse


----------



## Pit96 (20 Settembre 2016)

Baccaaaaaaa sempre lui!!!


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

Shevchenko contro Casillas, Milan-Real Madrid 1-0. Carlos Bacca.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

E quando segna questo qui. Figuriamoci.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2016)

Bene grande bacca


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Settembre 2016)

Grandi, abbiamo affrontato la partita nel modo perfetto dopo i 5 minuti

Bacca sentenza, niente da dire, gran palla del Kuco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Settembre 2016)

Bacca nel napoli ne farebbe 4-5 a partita


----------



## Milo (20 Settembre 2016)

Menomale....


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2016)

Grande Bacca!
Ora mandatemi l'mp di Diletta, grazie


----------



## sette (20 Settembre 2016)

Tiè


----------



## prebozzio (20 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Si vince ragazzi, ve lo dico io


Gol


----------



## alcyppa (20 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Grande Bacca!
> Ora mandatemi l'mp di Diletta, grazie



Hahaha

Mi accodo comunque


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Settembre 2016)

Atteggiamento, distanze tra i reparti....ci siamo.


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2016)

Ha fischiato un fallo ahahah


----------



## prebozzio (20 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Grande Bacca!
> Ora mandatemi l'mp di Diletta, grazie


Libera spazio per MP


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma cosa fanno???


----------



## Kaw (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma che ci siamo mangiati!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Settembre 2016)

Cosa ha preso quello? ahahhaha


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Settembre 2016)

Pure stracoso ci si mette...


----------



## ignaxio (20 Settembre 2016)

sti portieri tutti fenomeni con noi


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

E quando segna Malaventura...


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2016)

Era più facile segnare che sbagliarlo


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Libera spazio per MP



vai caro


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma cosa fa de scoglio


----------



## sette (20 Settembre 2016)

che gol mangiato


----------



## Kaw (20 Settembre 2016)

Cioè il difensore rischiava un autorete di tacco XD
Poi De Sciglio doveva darla a Bacca.

Peccato, potevamo fare il secondo, speriamo di non pagarla...


----------



## Marilson (20 Settembre 2016)

veramente un peccato almeno tre occasioni clamorose per andare sul 2-0


----------



## __king george__ (20 Settembre 2016)

Bacca non è un uomo...è una sentenza


----------



## pablog1585 (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma lo stuolo di detrattori di Bacca che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Settembre 2016)

Personalmente soddisfatto, sembriamo una squadra vera, Jack sembra quasi più a suo agio in mezzo al campo ormai.

Tante imprecisioni ma questi sono i giocatori che abbiamo, a volte un po' pasticcioni...Ma è come siamo entrati in campo che sta facendo la differenza


Certo che non segnare in una situazione del genere, d'altronde c'erano un tot di giocatori davanti alla porta


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Settembre 2016)

Calabria a destra è un altro giocatore, De Sciglio un ritardato mentale.


----------



## BraveHeart (20 Settembre 2016)

Peccato non aver chiuso il primo tempo sul 2a0. Comunque della buona partita di Montolivo nessuno dice niente?


----------



## Reblanck (20 Settembre 2016)

Penso che la Lazio sia davvero scandalosa come squadra,sul goal di Bacca quelli della Lazio hanno fatto un errore che dei professionisti davvero non possono fare,ma meglio cosi.
Il goal di Kucka era regolare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Settembre 2016)

L'arbitro è una cosa clamorosa.


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2016)

Peccato per aver buttato due occasioni limpide, per il resto non sta andando male. Nessuno in cattiva luce ad esclusione di Kucka


----------



## Reblanck (20 Settembre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Peccato non aver chiuso il primo tempo sul 2a0. Comunque della buona partita di Montolivo nessuno dice niente?



Perché ha giocato bene ? Mha.


----------



## Reblanck (20 Settembre 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Peccato per aver buttato due occasioni limpide, per il resto non sta andando male. Nessuno in cattiva luce ad esclusione di Kucka




L'assist per Bacca chi lo ha fatto ?


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

Gli altri non segnano neanche con le mani. Lo dico da tempo, rosa dignitosa che con le pressioni fa ancora più schifo e quindi senza il bomber di livello internazionale rischierebbe di andare in B.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Settembre 2016)

Parzialmente soddisfatto da questo primo tempo, dietro a volte andiamo in difficoltà troppo facilmente. Potevamo chiudere il primo tempo in vantaggio di due reti.


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> L'assist per Bacca chi lo ha fatto ?



L'unica cosa buona di tutto il primo tempo, per il resto è stato nullo, a mio avviso


----------



## BraveHeart (20 Settembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Calabria a destra è un altro giocatore, De Sciglio un ritardato mentale.



Non so fino a quando si debba scommettere su di lui....spero che se a Gennaio arrivassero offerte tra i 15/20 mln, lo si saluti una buona volta. Di tutti i nostri terzini è meglio solo di Vangioni


----------



## danjr (20 Settembre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Non so fino a quando si debba scommettere su di lui....spero che se a Gennaio arrivassero offerte tra i 15/20 mln, lo si saluti una buona volta. Di tutti i nostri terzini è meglio solo di Vangioni



Non so che partita sto vedendo, ma oggi mi sembra dignitoso de sciglio


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Settembre 2016)

Solito orrore: manovra sterile e errori continui nei passaggi e nei cambi di campo da sinistra a destra (prevalentemente). 
Segnalo due perle del Capitone: 11' si fa anticipare di testa da Milinkovic su rimessa laterale; quel genio del suo allenatore se la prende con Kucka. 27' calcio d'angolo Lazio: batte Cataldi basso, lui respinge e la rimanda esattamente a Cataldi. 
Niang male, pur essendo l'unico che si faccia sempre vedere per ricevere il pallone. Bonaventura aggiustasse un po' i piedi e non si intestardisse coi dribbling. Nota di merito al 45' per Calabria che toglie il pallone a Immobile in area.
Quanto al gol, palese regalo della Lazio: per una volta quello schifoso di Parolo ci ha restituito quel che s'è preso in anni di partitoni contro di noi. Se solo Suso fosse più continuo...
Perla di Caressa sulla nebbia intorno ai cinesi: a SkyJuve24 rode di non esserci arrivati per primi stavolta. E allora giù dubbi e Di Stefano a diffondere ca**ate. Rodi pagliaccio rodi.


----------



## BraveHeart (20 Settembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Perché ha giocato bene ? Mha.



Perché, ha giocato male?


----------



## Alfabri (20 Settembre 2016)

Calabria 6 spanne sopra ad Abate, nonostante alcuni piccoli errorini... Sempre ottimo Suso con la palla tra i piedi. Montolivo ha fatto una buona partita giocando alla Bonucci


----------



## VonVittel (20 Settembre 2016)

Massa un altro maiale. Non è possibile, in ogni situazione fischia contro. Radu ha messo il piede in faccia praticamente a Suso e gli ha fischiato a favore. E alla fine il gol è arrivato proprio dopo un fallo clamoroso non fischiato a Bonaventura che aveva saltato l'avversario. 

Godo triplo, sia perché siamo in vantaggio, sia per Massa in malafede palese, sia perché ho al fanta Bacca


----------



## BraveHeart (20 Settembre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non so che partita sto vedendo, ma oggi mi sembra dignitoso de sciglio



Si, forse per i suoi standard dignitoso. Ma davvero poca cosa smio avviso...


----------



## VonVittel (20 Settembre 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Solito orrore: manovra sterile e errori continui nei passaggi e nei cambi di campo da sinistra a destra (prevalentemente).
> Segnalo due perle del Capitone: 11' si fa anticipare di testa da Milinkovic su rimessa laterale; quel genio del suo allenatore se la prende con Kucka. 27' calcio d'angolo Lazio: batte Cataldi basso, lui respinge e la rimanda esattamente a Cataldi.
> Niang male, pur essendo l'unico che si faccia sempre vedere per ricevere il pallone. Bonaventura aggiustasse un po' i piedi e non si intestardisse coi dribbling. Nota di merito al 45' per Calabria che toglie il pallone a Immobile in area.
> Quanto al gol, palese regalo della Lazio: per una volta quello schifoso di Parolo ci ha restituito quel che s'è preso in anni di partitoni contro di noi. Se solo Suso fosse più continuo...
> Perla di Caressa sulla nebbia intorno ai cinesi: a SkyJuve24 rode di non esserci arrivati per primi stavolta. E allora giù dubbi e Di Stefano a diffondere ca**ate. Rodi pagliaccio rodi.



D'accordo su tutto


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Peccato per aver buttato due occasioni limpide, per il resto non sta andando male. Nessuno in cattiva luce ad esclusione di Kucka



A me non è dispiaciuto affatto, tecnicamente è quello che è ma da sostanza al nostro centrocampo, pressing, forza fisica


----------



## Victorss (20 Settembre 2016)

Non so che partita stiate vedendo ma io vedo un Montolivo INUTILE in mezzo al campo, non fa niente a parte un lancio in 45 minuti. 
Vedo invece un Calabria e De Sciglio che pisciano in testa sia ad Abate che Antonelli nonostante stiano giocando da 6.
A chi critica Kucka ho la presunzione di dire che non ci sta capendo niente della partita, di testa le sta prendendo tutte e purtroppo è l uomo che a centrocampo ci dà equilibrio è imprescindibile.


----------



## davoreb (20 Settembre 2016)

bisogna farne almeno un altro, dietro balliamo tantissimo.


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2016)

Occhio che entrano due che hanno tecnica e velocità


----------



## Serginho (20 Settembre 2016)

Non riusciamo a segnare il secondo


----------



## BraveHeart (20 Settembre 2016)

L'arbitro non solo è di parte ma non si vergogna nemmeno a palesarlo...


----------



## BraveHeart (20 Settembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Non so che partita stiate vedendo ma io vedo un Montolivo INUTILE in mezzo al campo, non fa niente a parte un lancio in 45 minuti.
> Vedo invece un Calabria e De Sciglio che pisciano in testa sia ad Abate che Antonelli nonostante stiano giocando da 6.
> A chi critica Kucka ho la presunzione di dire che non ci sta capendo niente della partita, di testa le sta prendendo tutte e purtroppo è l uomo che a centrocampo ci dà equilibrio è imprescindibile.


Su de sciglio non sono per nulla d'accordo.....partita tristissima come al solito.


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma chi è sto arbitro?


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma sparati somaro


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2016)

Non ho parole Niang sparati


----------



## Kaw (20 Settembre 2016)

Non è possibile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2016)

Che cesso mamma mia sto niang


----------



## alcyppa (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma sotterrati Niang


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2016)

Non ci credo


----------



## BraveHeart (20 Settembre 2016)

Ditemi Niang come ha fatto...


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

Apertura assurda di Bacca. Niang a porta vuota non segna.
Bacca non si merita questa squadra.


----------



## sette (20 Settembre 2016)

quello c'ha piscine ed automobili in testa


----------



## BraveHeart (20 Settembre 2016)

Comunque nelle ultime due partite Paletta ha preso le redini della difesa, davvero bene.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Settembre 2016)

Niang, ma cosa combini...


massvi ha scritto:


> Apertura assurda di Bacca. Niang a porta vuota non segna.
> Bacca non si merita questa squadra.


Bellissima apertura, sì: questo vorrei di più da lui!


----------



## Pit96 (20 Settembre 2016)

Niang... cosa ha sbagliato? 
Paletta ci ha salvato


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2016)

Niang peggio di Robinho


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2016)

Io onestamente non capirà mai i Niangisti. Un attaccante che non vede la porta non è un attaccante


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2016)

Calabria pazzesco
E pensare che ci siam dovuti sorbire Ebete


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Niang, ma cosa combini...
> 
> Bellissima apertura, sì: questo vorrei di più da lui!



Nel primo tempo l'ha messo davanti alla porta.
Contro il Torino idem.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Settembre 2016)

capisco sbagliare i gol anche facili...capisco dire che niang non vede la porta....ma qui si è giocato l'under...non vedo altre spiegazioni....


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2016)

Ahahaha ha tirato in fallo laterale


----------



## davoreb (20 Settembre 2016)

niang è un mezzo mongolo ma purtroppo in questa squadra è vitale.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Settembre 2016)

Vabbè non ho più dubbi, Niang ha i piedi montati al contrario


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

Suso anche non ne fa una giusta.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Settembre 2016)

niang l unico giocatore che quando tira in porta la palla va fuori...ma non oltre la porta ma in fallo laterale! un mito!


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2016)

Arbitraggio vergognoso


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2016)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2016)

Niente linguaggio di morte per piacere


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

Dignitoso De Sciglio.
Ma se giochiamo con il 4-5--------------1 non facciamo niente.

De Vrij ha distrutto il piede a Bacca.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente linguaggio di di morte per piacere



Perdonatemi la troppa foga


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

Niang non copre neanche, sa che il terzino va al cross e non accelera.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Locatelli, Suso, Niang. Sono contento di vedere tutti questi giovani in campo. Magari non tutti diventeranno campioni, ma potrebbero essere parte della rosa di una squadra di vertice.


----------



## patriots88 (20 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io onestamente non capirà mai i Niangisti. Un attaccante che non vede la porta non è un attaccante



fa i movimenti giusti. e il primo a beneficiarne è bacca.
per noi è fondamentale


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma, santo iddio, possibile che ogni volta che stanno per tirare o crossare non hanno opposizione?!


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

Rigore!


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Settembre 2016)

Daaaaaa8iiiiiiiii chiudete sta partita!!!


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

*Niang! 

2-0!*


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2016)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kaw (20 Settembre 2016)

Evvai!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2016)

Caressa indegno......ha detto "mah" riguardando il fallo di mano


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

Solo così può segnare.
Apertura straordinaria di Bacca. Di nuovo. Meno male che Trevisani aveva sentenziato: Icardi più completo.


----------



## sette (20 Settembre 2016)

Bene. Ora metterei dentro Gomez 532 fino alla fine.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Settembre 2016)

Io ripeto, con tutti i suoi limiti per me Niang è il giocatore più importante di questo Milan


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io ripeto, con tutti i suoi limiti per me Niang è il giocatore più importante di questo Milan



Mai vero.

Il Milan e' solo Bacca e Donnarumma.

Niang vale Embalo del Palermo. Se e' in forma fa bene.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Settembre 2016)

Altro finale nettamente in crescendo bene così!


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Mai vero.
> 
> Il Milan e' solo Bacca e Donnarumma.
> 
> Niang vale Embalo del Palermo. Se e' in forma fa bene.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2016)

Grande secondo tempo di Montolivo in copertura


----------



## prebozzio (20 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Mai vero.
> 
> Il Milan e' solo Bacca e Donnarumma.
> 
> Niang vale Embalo del Palermo. Se e' in forma fa bene.


Niang fa giocate che solo lui fa, nessuno nella rosa può sostituirlo.
Il Milan di Miha ha svoltato con il suo ritorno, ed è crollato col suo infortunio.
Nel Milan di Montella, è stato assente solo nella sconfitta casalinga con l'Udinese.
Sbaglia tanto, corre a vuoto, si mangia gol fatti, ma il suo lavoro è fondamentale.
Non è il più forte, ma a mio parere è quello più insostituibile di tutti.


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

Bella giocata anche di Bonaventura.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Niang vale Embalo del Palermo. Se e' in forma fa bene.


Questo è il guaio di attaccarsi a un opinione, e per cercare la coerenza, arrivare a dire assurdità


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2016)

tantissima quantità oggi Jack. In crescita fisicamente


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Niang fa giocate che solo lui fa, nessuno nella rosa può sostituirlo..


Il lavoro di tutti e' importante, se fatto bene. Anche di Montolivo, chi può sostituirlo nella rosa?
Il Milan vince sempre con goals di Bacca e parate di Donnarumma, ma chissà per quale motivo ci sarebbe un outsider considerato più importante.


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Questo è il guaio di attaccarsi a un opinione, e per cercare la coerenza, arrivare a dire assurdità



Embalo e' interessante. Non voleva essere un insulto, ma il livello e' quello li'.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Grande secondo tempo di Montolivo in copertura


Quoto, ho temuto venisse cambiato con Locatelli ma Montella sa bene cosa fare


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2016)

Bravo, Riccardo! Secondo tempo ottimo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Settembre 2016)

Gomez per Bacca      

Ma dai....ridicolo


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

Montella.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Il lavoro di tutti e' importante, se fatto bene. Anche di Montolivo, chi può sostituirlo nella rosa?
> Il Milan vince sempre con goals di Bacca e parate di Donnarumma, ma chissà per quale motivo ci sarebbe l'outsider considerato il più importante.


Ma guarda che io tifo Milan eh 
Che Niang sia preziosissimo lo dicono anche tanti osservatori, non solo io. Bergomi l'ha appena messo con Calabria tra i giocatori partita.
Bacca grande partita e grande avvio di stagione, gol decisivi. Donnarumma portiere più forte del globo in prospettiva. Sono d'accordo. Ma a me sembra fondamentale per il gioco del Milan (è solo un'opinione eh).


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che io tifo Milan eh
> Che Niang sia preziosissimo lo dicono anche tanti osservatori, non solo io. Bergomi l'ha appena messo con Calabria tra i giocatori partita.
> Bacca grande partita e grande avvio di stagione, gol decisivi. Donnarumma portiere più forte del globo in prospettiva. Sono d'accordo. Ma a me sembra fondamentale per il gioco del Milan (è solo un'opinione eh).



Oggi ha fatto pena e abbiamo vinto comunque. Bergomi. 
Classico fenomeno che vede Cristiano Ronaldo fare 8 goals, Kroos 15 assists e vota Carvajal migliore in campo.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2016)

3-5-2?


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Embalo e' interessante. Non voleva essere un insulto, ma il livello e' quello li'.


 Niang ha fatto la guerra nel secondo tempo dai


----------



## ignaxio (20 Settembre 2016)

Sono davvero contento della fase difensiva. Paletta davvero prezioso.


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Niang ha fatto la guerra nel secondo tempo dai



Con il Milan. Tra tiri in curva e goal mangiati a porta vuota.


----------



## Cenzo (20 Settembre 2016)

Montolivo molto meglio da mezzala, fare il regista non è per lui.


----------



## BraveHeart (20 Settembre 2016)

Considerare negativa la prestazione di Niang, o addirittura chiedere che venga panchinato, significa capire davvero poco delle dinamiche della nostra squadra. Niang oggi ha sbagliato molto ma crea sempre pericoli! È imprescindibile, quando punta crea sempre qualcosa e inoltre rientra sempre in copertura. Fa un lavoro incredibile, come si può giudicarlo male?


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2016)

Raga', ma perché insistete? Davanti all'ignoranza (calcistica in questo caso) meglio il silenzio


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

*Milan - Lazio 2-0 FINALE*


----------



## ignaxio (20 Settembre 2016)

Inutile dire che negli ultimi tre anni queste partite non le portavamo MAI a casa. Ottima fase difensiva e cinici davanti nelle poche occasioni.
IMHO tutto merito di Montella che sa gestire bene questi scappati di casa.. con 3 acquisti decenti si può provare a prendere qualche soddisfazione.. che ne dite?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Settembre 2016)

Quanto godo per Immobile


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2016)

Bene!

Finalmente 2 vittorie di fila!


----------



## prebozzio (20 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Si vince ragazzi, ve lo dico io



Bravo prebozzio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Settembre 2016)

9 punti dopo le prime 5 partite oltre le,piú rosee previsioni.

Peccato per il punto buttato contro l'udinese.

Squadra che migliora soprattutto in difesa.


----------



## Kaw (20 Settembre 2016)

Dopo un brutto inizio, siamo saliti.
Prestazione solida, molto bene.
Abbiamo sbagliato comunque troppo, sia occasioni da gol che certi disimpegni, ma col materiale a disposizione direi che è stato fatto il massimo.

Avanti!!!!!


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma 6
Calabria 7
Paletta 6,5
Romagnoli 6,5
De Sciglio 6,5
Kucka 6,5
Montolivo 6,5
Bonaventura 6,5
Suso 6
Bacca 8
Niang 6,5
Locatelli 6
Honda 6
Gomez sv


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2016)

Buonissima partita. Buona prestazione da parte di tutti, forse solo Suso sottotono. Menzioni d'onore per Niang, il punto di partenza della nostra pericolosità in attacco, Calabria e Montolivo. Ottimo lavoro della coppia di centrali che hanno annullato gli attaccanti laziali

Donnarumma sv

Calabria 7
Paletta 7
Romagnoli 7
De Sciglio 6.5

Kucka 6.5
Montolivo 7
Bonaventura 6.5

*Suso 6*
Bacca 7
*Niang 7*

Locatelli 6
Honda sv
Gomez sv


----------



## Reblanck (20 Settembre 2016)

Piamoce sti 3 punti con la speranza di fare più vittorie possibili.


----------



## folletto (20 Settembre 2016)

Io mi chiedo come si fa a lasciare in panchina sia Keita che Anderson. Ma almeno uno dei due dai


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Bravo prebozzio


----------



## massvi (20 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Raga', ma perché insistete? Davanti all'ignoranza (calcistica in questo caso) meglio il silenzio



Ognuno la pensa come vuole. Non c'e' motivo oggi per dire che Niang e' stato importante quando i danni che ha fatto sono stati infinitamente superiori alle cose buone. Certo, in confronto a Suso che e' stato un fantasma ha fatto una signora partita.


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come si fa a lasciare in panchina sia Keita che Anderson. Ma almeno uno dei due dai



Inzaghi sta mica bene


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Settembre 2016)

Potevamo tranquillamente vincere 4 a 0/1. Bene tutti e la condizione fisica comincia a migliorare.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2016)

Ho notato che spesso erano schierati con un 4-2-3-1 con solo Bacca davanti e Niang e Suso in linea con un centrocampista in mezzo a loro, che spesso era Bonaventura. Alternativamente hanno ricoperto la posizione Kucka (nell'assist a Bacca) e pure Montolivo nel finale.


----------



## ignaxio (20 Settembre 2016)

dobbiamo far le provviste di punti per l'inverno ragazzi.. sperando nell'uscita dal letargo a Gennaio.


----------



## de sica (20 Settembre 2016)

Le dichiarazioni di dormolivo da vomito


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma 7
Calabria 6,5
Paletta 7,5
Romagnoli 7
De Sciglio 6
Kucka 6,5
Montolivo 6,5
Bonaventura 5,5
Niang 6,5
Bacca 7
Suso 5,5

Locatelli 6
Honda 6
Gomez s.v.

Buoni i tre punti, gioco non pervenuto, giusto qualche contropiede non sfruttato o qualche sgroppata di Niang. Male per gli errori sotto porta. Mi incarto i punti e avanti con la prossima, sperando di recuperare qualche posizione domani sera.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Settembre 2016)

Buona prova, soprattutto nel secondo tempo. Abbiamo concesso poco e creato molto. 2 vittorie consecutive senza subire gol.


----------



## Victorss (20 Settembre 2016)

Bacca è il nostro giocatore migliore, niente da fare. 
Montolivo FINALMENTE MOLTO BENE in questo secondo tempo..a sto punto forse il regista non è la sua posizione.
Calabria e Romagnoli stasera clamorosi, perfetti.
Paletta è la guida che serviva in difesa, Niang sbaglia molto fa sorridere ma ragazzi ha 16 polmoni vi rendete conto di quanto ha corso? È un toro.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (20 Settembre 2016)

Dopo tanto tempo..specialmente nel secondo tempo..avevo quella tranquillità che l'avremmo portata a casa di sicuro..ed è una bella sensazione..provata quasi mai negli ultimi 3 anni..
Bravi tutti tranne Suso e Jack(anche se meglio delle ultime partite)..
Io panchineri Jack per una partita giocando con Kucka-Locatelli-Montolivo...Montolivo da mezzala rende tantissimo..oggi partitone..e Locatelli sempre piu sicuro..


----------



## BraveHeart (20 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6
> Calabria 7
> Paletta 6,5
> Romagnoli 6,5
> ...



Forse 8 a Bacca è un po' troppo ma in linea di massima condivido la tua pagella!


----------



## __king george__ (20 Settembre 2016)

ok che gli altri devono ancora giocare...però con 2 vittorie di fila guarda dove siamo in classifica....almeno per l europa league basterebbe poco in questa serie A....vediamo di riuscirci


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (20 Settembre 2016)

Il gioco lascia sempre a desiderare ma su questo si può fare poco visto il livello della rosa...
Bene l'atteggiamento di squadra...l'impegno c'è stato 
Molto migliorata la difesa...non è un caso che zero reti subite abbiano portato sei punti...le vittorie si costruiscono prima di tutto sulla fase difensiva
Per il migliore scelgo PALETTA...sta giocando su livelli altissimi ed ha dato solidità al reparto
Il peggiore...NIANG...capisco il grande impegno che ci mette ma stasera gli ho visto fare giocate da terza categoria...un bravo giocatore ne fa una a partita...lui stasera ha fatto una fagiolata...


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Settembre 2016)

Non l'ho vista tutta,ma mi pare di aver visto un gioco discreto.Nulla di trascendentale ma almeno la sensazione di potere vincere c'era.


----------



## BraveHeart (20 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni di dormolivo da vomito



Dichiarazioni giuste e da professionista. Mette sempre la faccia e fa sempre autocritica nonostante i tifosi non lo amano. Quali dichiarazioni ti aspettavi? Che leccasse le chiappe?


----------



## __king george__ (20 Settembre 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come si fa a lasciare in panchina sia Keita che Anderson. Ma almeno uno dei due dai



credo che Anderson sia stato panchinat a causa di un litigio con Inzaghi...mi pare di aver letto...su Keita non so ma anche lui forse è collegato a quello che era successo a inizio stagione...forse non è ancora del tutto in forma non so...meglio per noi comunque


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Ognuno la pensa come vuole. Non c'e' motivo oggi per dire che Niang e' stato importante quando i danni che ha fatto sono stati infinitamente superiori alle cose buone. Certo, in confronto a Suso che e' stato un fantasma ha fatto una signora partita.



Oh, ecco. Questa è un'opinione sensata e condivisibile, prima hai esagerato, e non poco


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2016)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Montolivo molto meglio da mezzala, fare il regista non è per lui.



Anche venerdì da mezzala molto, ma molto meglio.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Settembre 2016)

Per come l'ho vista io:

Donnarumma 7
Calabria 7
Paletta 7
Romagnoli7
De Sciglio 7
Kucka 6,5
Montolivo 7
Bonaventura 6,5
Suso 5,5
Bacca 7
Niang 6,5
Locatelli sv
Honda sv
Gomez sv

Credo che Monto mezz'ala possa fare meno danni.
Anche Gattuso era un buon oppositore del gioco avversario, magari un po' rude, ma doveva passare palla a uno che la giocasse con intelligenza. 
Forse la soluzione potrebbe essere quella. Mancherebbe solo il cervello della squadra...
Ringraziamo Inzaghi che ha panchinato i suoi due migliori giocatori e gli avversari per i graditi regali.
Resto dell'idea che comunque questo Milan non può andare lontano.
Speriamo che lo sappiano anche i cinesi, mica che pensino di aver comprato il Real...


----------



## de sica (20 Settembre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni giuste e da professionista. Mette sempre la faccia e fa sempre autocritica nonostante i tifosi non lo amano. Quali dichiarazioni ti aspettavi? Che leccasse le chiappe?



I tifosi vengono prima di tutto. Tu montolivo, insulto ai grandi capitani del Milan, devi solo tacere e subire le critiche.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Settembre 2016)

No ma vi prego sentite Inzaghi ahah sta dicendo che hanno giocato bene ahahhaha tale quale a suo fratello.


----------



## unbreakable (20 Settembre 2016)

I primi 20-25 sinceramente ho visto una Lazio leggermente superiore..poi de vrij avanza parolo perde palla , kucka assist per bacca gol e da li ho visto un buon milan..nessun reale pericolo e buona prova di squadra..mi sono piaciuti tutti stasera..
Da notare il tentato autogol di tacco di bastos che se usciva meritava la gialappas assolutamente


----------



## Pit96 (20 Settembre 2016)

Finalmente lo posso scrivere: buona partita. 
La cosa che mi è piaciuta di più è stata la difesa. Centrali perfetti e calabria che ha fatto una gran partita a parte i primi minuti. 
Abbiamo avuto buone occasioni per segnare, niang ha corso come un dannato, bacca oltre al gol ha dato anche buone palle decisive. Kucka ci dà equilibrio. 
Ora testa alla fiorentina


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2016)

Partita discreta nel secondo tempo. Secondo me Montolivo deve giocare mezzala, rende di più e mentalmente è meno preoccupato. 3 punti d'oro.


----------



## sette (20 Settembre 2016)

E sono altri 3 punti.

Quando ci vuole, ci vuole: bella partita del capitano, concentrato e atleticamente valido, al 93° minuto ancora faceva pressing alto.

Per quanto riguarda Calabria, non vedo una ragione (ma neanche mezza) per non schierarlo titolare da oggi fino a che non arrivi un Dani Alves oppure un giovane più bravo ancora dalla primavera (tradotto: Abate si scelga bene il posto in panchina).

Niang: per me cento ne pensa ma 1 ne deve fare, c'ha un rave party in testa.

Bacca: solito cecchino... e fa anche le sponde!!

Kucka: un metalmeccanico del pallone, però un capo officina, non uno sgherro.

Locatelli: why not?

Tutti gli altri, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Bonaventura, Suso, Donnarumma: se la cavano.


----------



## Alfabri (20 Settembre 2016)

Posto che sta Lazio è stata davvero impresentabile (e molto più sulle gambe di noi, ottimo segnale a mio avviso) diamo due voti:

Donnarumma: 6,5. Semplicemente è più grande della porta. Batterlo è veramente dura.
Calabria: 7,5. Migliore in campo, davvero sontuoso in alcune chiusure e sempre presente per spingere, arriva in fondo ancora fresco.
Paletta: 7. Centrale ordinato, puntuale, sa il fatto suo. Dietro con lui in campo si può stare tranquilli.
Romagnoli: 6. Buona partita ma alcune leggerezze e disattenzioni, sia in marcatura che in disimpegno, lasciano da pensare.
De Sciglio: 6,5. Ordinato ma nulla più, pecca sempre di personalità. Comunque anche lui finisce con ancora benzina in corpo.
Kucka: 6,5. Compito umile ed invisibile il suo, ma preziosissimo. Insostituibile nel nostro centrocampo il trattorino slovacco.
Montolivo: 6,5. Buon primo tempo, da mezzala ancora più efficace. Si impegna, bisogna dargliene atto. Davanti alla difesa è un equivoco tattico, da sempre.
Bonaventura: 5,5. Spinge ma gioca troppo spesso da solo, e si ostina in tiri improbabili. Può fare ben di meglio.
Suso: 5,5. Troppo poco cercato dai compagni, quando tocca la palla può sempre fare la differenza.
Bacca: 7. Davanti alla porta sempre letale, e questo è un dato di fatto. Stasera si sacrifica anche di più per la squadra, cosa invece più unica che rara, e questo vale mezzo voto in più.
Niang: 6. Come sostengono in molti qui, è imprescindibile come ritmo di gioco, capacità di saltare l'uomo in velocità e nel creare occasioni in questo Milan. Però bisogna fare il paio con dei piedi quadrati e una testa cilindrica. Non lo vorrei in un Milan cinese.
Locatelli: 5,5. La Lazio è quella che è, ma il giocatore risulta sempre impreparato. Costruzione poca, interdizione nulla, tanto che Montolivo e Kucka si schiacciano troppo spesso per dargli supporto. Resto complessivamente negativo sulle prospettive del giocatore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma Locatelli è figlio illegittimo di Montolivo?

Praticamente sono identici (in campo, non di viso)


----------



## Cenzo (20 Settembre 2016)

Ragazzi è una mia impressione ho la "prestazione in crescendo nel finale" delle ultime due partite è coinciso con l'ingresso in campo di Locatelli e lo spostamento nel ruolo di mezzala di Montolivo? Ci avete fatto caso anche voi?


----------



## medjai (20 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma 6 
Calabria 7
Paletta 7
Romagnoli 7
De Sciglio 6,5
Montolivo 6,5
Kucka 7
Bonaventura 6,5
Suso 5,5
Bacca 7,5
Niang 6,5

Locatelli 6
Honda s.v
Gómez s.v

Montella 6


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2016)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi è una mia impressione ho la "prestazione in crescendo nel finale" delle ultime due partite è coinciso con l'ingresso in campo di Locatelli e lo spostamento nel ruolo di mezzala di Montolivo? Ci avete fatto caso anche voi?



Per me è un problema di condizione. Siamo lenti, subiamo il primo tempo quando gli altri corrono di più, nel secondo tempo usciamo quando sono stanchi.


----------



## Tobi (20 Settembre 2016)

Partita sontuosa di Calabria, vediamo se Montella ha le balls per riconfermarlo anche a Firenze. Se fa bene li, la titolarità sulla destra sarà sua


----------



## Nicktedo81 (20 Settembre 2016)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi è una mia impressione ho la "prestazione in crescendo nel finale" delle ultime due partite è coinciso con l'ingresso in campo di Locatelli e lo spostamento nel ruolo di mezzala di Montolivo? Ci avete fatto caso anche voi?



L'anno scorso non avrei mai pensato di dirlo...ma..in questo momento forse l'uomo da panchinare è Jack.. per me il centrocampo con cui giochiamo meglio è Kucka-Locatelli-Montolivo... Kucka è l'uomo che ci da equilibrio..Locatelli gestisce ottimamente palloni a 1-2 tocchi massimo e la velocitá di gioco ne beneficia molto..e Montolivo da mezzala è molto piu libero di compiti e di testa..


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2016)

Ottima partita contro una Lazio che però sembrava veramente stanca, senza nulla togliere si nostri

Benissimo Calabria, è ora di lanciarlo, e anche de sciglio


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2016)

La cosa che non ho capito sono i cambi, perché non mettere lapadula dopo il 2-0?


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2016)

A me non è piaciuta per niente. Va bene il risultato, ma così non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Tobi (20 Settembre 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso non avrei mai pensato di dirlo...ma..in questo momento forse l'uomo da panchinare è Jack.. per me il centrocampo con cui giochiamo meglio è Kucka-Locatelli-Montolivo... Kucka è l'uomo che ci da equilibrio..Locatelli gestisce ottimamente palloni a 1-2 tocchi massimo e la velocitá di gioco ne beneficia molto..e Montolivo da mezzala è molto piu libero di compiti e di testa..



Considera però che Bonaventura cambia continuamente ruolo per via dei deficit di rosa che abbiamo. Secondo me nel terzetto di centrocampo ci può stare, deve crescere in quella posizione ma ha qualità, ed un giocatore tecnicamente bravo in mezzo al campo è sempre una cosa positiva


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma 6
De Sciglio 6
Paletta 6,5
Romagnoli 6,5
Calabria 7
Kucka 6,5
Montolivo 6,5
Bonaventura 5,5
Suso 5
Niang 6
Bacca 7

Locatelli 6
Honda 6,5
Gomez s.v.


----------



## Tobi (20 Settembre 2016)

Alla fine siamo passati al 3 5 2

Donnarumma
Gomez Paletta Romagnoli
Calabria Montolivo Kucka Bonaventura De Sciglio
Bacca Niang

secondo me è uno schieramento che può dire la sua, avere 3 uomini sempre dietro in copertura, con 2 esterni che avrebbero piu liberta di attaccare lo spazio e di far arretrare il baricentro della squadra avversaria


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2016)

Diciamo che tolta la partenza sorniona dopo il gol mi sono piaciuti quasi tutti tranne niang e forse suso. Appena sono al PC faccio le pagelle.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (20 Settembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Considera però che Bonaventura cambia continuamente ruolo per via dei deficit di rosa che abbiamo. Secondo me nel terzetto di centrocampo ci può stare, deve crescere in quella posizione ma ha qualità, ed un giocatore tecnicamente bravo in mezzo al campo è sempre una cosa positiva



Ma sono assolutamente d'accordo..Jack è il titolare e non si discute..IN QUESTO MOMENTO...non è in gran forma..tende sempre a fare 2-3 tocchi in piu...


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2016)

No, ragazzi, il miglior centrocampo resta Kucka-Montolivo-Bonaventura attualmente. Anche se mi piacerebbe volentieri vedere Mati al posto di Jack.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Settembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Alla fine siamo passati al 3 5 2
> 
> Donnarumma
> Gomez Paletta Romagnoli
> ...



Suso non puoi proprio panchinarlo in questo Milan. Poi imho Bonaventura l'interno lo fa malissimo e De Scoglio sembra esserci rassegnato solo a difendere, secondo me saremmo iperdifensivi e non faremmo un goal.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A me non è piaciuta per niente. Va bene il risultato, ma così non si va da nessuna parte.



Non abbiamo una squadra forte, baciamoci i gomiti per questi punti.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Settembre 2016)

Come contra la Samp non ho visto la partita (vederla porta sfiga ahaha) ma dopo di leggere un po' sono molto contento per i ragazzi, sembra che Gigio, Romagnoli, Locatelli, un po Niang ma sopratutto Calabria hanno fatto una grande partita, aldilla del risultato questo mi sembra la cosa più importante.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma 6,5 nessun miracolo ma buone parate

Calabria 7 parte malino ma si riprende egregiamente 

Paletta 7 non sbaglia nulla e fa un grande intervento in scivolata

Romagnoli 6,5 tiene bene

De sciglio 6 fa il sui compitino

Kucka 6,5 dà grande equilibrio alla squadra e l'assist per bacca è perfetto 

Mintolivo 6 Buona partita soprattutto quando viene spostato a mezzala

Bonaventura 6 può sicuramente fare meglio 

Suso 5,5 un buonissimo spunto, ma per il resto si vede poco

Bacca 7,5 prima fa un ottimo passaggio a niang che inciampa a pochi metri dall'area. Poi il solito gol da killer. Infine 2 grandi passaggi a calabria e poi niang. Speriamo continui così 

Niang 6,5 è vero, sbaglia tanto (e anche un gol che bastava spingere la palla dentro ) però corre come un dannato, si impegna molto, salta spesso l'uomo e infine si guadagna il rigore che poi trasforma in gol. 

Locatelli sv si vede poco

Honda 6 ha voglia di fare mostrare quel che sa fare e si vede

Gomez sv


----------



## de sica (20 Settembre 2016)

Continuiamo con il 4-3-3 o al limite il 4-4-2. Lasciamo perdere la difesa a 3. 
Sicuramente oggi abbiamo capito che dormolivo da mezzala fa meno danni rispetto ad essere regista, solo che Locatelli è ancora troppo acerbo. Per il resto la difesa di stasera penso sia la migliore possibile. Anche l'attacco è il migliore che possiamo schierare. Se pasalic potesse fare il regista, si potrebbe schierare un "kucka pasalic bonaventura"


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo una squadra forte, baciamoci i gomiti per questi punti.



Speriamo sia un problema di singoli. Secondo me la questione è un'altra.


----------



## koti (21 Settembre 2016)

Molto bene questi 6 punti tra trasferta di Genova e Lazio, dopo la partita vergognosa con l'Udinese avrei stentato a crederci. Adesso abbiamo altre due partite piuttosto dure.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2016)

Vai con le pagelle
*
DONNARUMMA 6 : *Come dare sicurezza al reparto del Milan a 17 anni, senza fare nulla di straordinario. Con Abbiati i primi 20 minuti avremmo visto le streghe. Stasera anche se la Lazio inizia meglio, non ho mai avuto la sensazione che potessero segnare. Ordinaria amministrazione. 

*CALABRIA 6.5* : In crescita e al momento meritatamente titolare, dalle sue parti capitano nel primo tempo Lulic e nel secondo Anderson, li anticipa spesso e fa pure a sportellate (con giallo). Serve un pallone fantastico a Niang che spreca tutto. Maturando.

*PALETTA 7 : *Sempre più importante la sua presenza come titolare al fianco di Romagnoli. Padrone dell'area di rigore, da applausi un recupero in scivolata dove molti altri avrebbero causato un rigore per gli avversari. 

*ROMAGNOLI 6.5 : *Più sicuro di sè, probabilmente anche grazie al compagno di reparto, anche lui si diletta in anticipi importanti e qualche impostazione in più del solito. 

*DE SCIGLIO 6* : Non ho capito perché non ha tirato nell'ultima occasione del primo tempo... in difesa non soffre e non fa danni.

*KUCKA 6.5*: Rientro positivo dopo le prime due gare dove avevamo visto più no che sì. Stampa il biglietto al casello dell'autostrada in cui Bacca si invola per firmare l'1-0. Secondo tempo in sicurezza. 

*MONTOLIVO 6.5*: A turno lo pressano un po' tutti, come al solito. Cresce dopo l'1-0. Sui rari tentativi di incursione della Lazio risponde presente e mette più di una pezza. Più sicuro da mezzala.

*BONAVENTURA 6*: Un altro che litiga un po' con il suo ruolo, il passato recente da ala fa sì che spesso provi a involarsi verso la porta, manca però la zampata decisiva. *LOCATELLI 6 : *Sembrava dovesse partire da titolare, entra con meno pressione e diligentemente si mette a far prove da regista. 

*SUSO 5.5*: Uno spunto buono nei minuti di recupero del primo tempo che genera l'occasionissima di Bonaventura. Per il resto un po' fuori partita, perde qualche pallone di troppo. *HONDA s.v. *Qualche minuto da esterno e poi da seconda punta, poco tempo a disposizione però per provare a incidere.

*BACCA 7* : Segna (ancora) ed è quanto basta. E avanza. Stavolta lascia il rigore a Niang.

*NIANG 6*: Con quei piedoni non ci siamo, come al solito. Partita in cui sbaglia tanto in fase di conclusione, ma salva la pagella procurandosi trasformando il penalty del 2-0. *GOMEZ s.v. *Spiccioli, per la seconda volta consecutiva, con lui pochi minuti di difesa a tre

*MONTELLA 6.5*: Alla fine rinuncia al turnover, sarà per la prossima volta. La gestione di Locatelli comunque al momento sembra buona. La panchina di Abate doverosa. E la squadra non sembra spaccata in fazioni come qualcuno sostiene, tutti soffrono insieme e poi crescono insieme. Seconda vittoria consecutiva per il Milan: non accadeva da marzo!! Per vedere se si possono fare gli straordinari, ci aspettiamo una buona prestazione anche a Firenze.

P.S. comunque grande delusione la Lazio


----------



## Smarx10 (21 Settembre 2016)

Un gol subito nelle ultime 3 partite (tra l'altro evitabilissimo): la difesa inizia a sistemarsi. A centrocampo bene Montolivo da mezz'ala, sarebbe da provare dall'inizio contro la viola in quel ruolo, ma buttare locatelli subito contro il centrocampo viola è da suicidio. Quindi probabile riconferma dei 3 di oggi. In attacco Bacca sempre meglio. Contentissimo per i 3 punti. Se dovessimo uscire imbattuti da Firenze si può davvero cambiare marcia.


----------



## mistergao (21 Settembre 2016)

Forse la migliore partita del Milan di Montella. Finalmente si incomincia a vedere equilibrio in campo, la difesa ha sofferto meno che contro la Sampdoria, merito anche di un centrocampo che finalmente si è messo a girare come dovrebbe. Non siamo una grande squadra e non ho idea di quanto ancora si possa crescere, però è stata di certo una prestazione incoraggiante. Menzione speciale per Calabria, che mi è sembrato molto in palla e che comincia a meritarsi una maglia da titolare.


----------



## martinmilan (21 Settembre 2016)

contento perchè forse a dicembre continuando così(anche fra alti e bassi)potremmo essere a pochi punti dalla champions...e con un buon mercato potremmo andarci...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> contento perchè forse a dicembre continuando così(anche fra alti e bassi)potremmo essere a pochi punti dalla champions...e con un buon mercato potremmo andarci...



Si, ma non esaltiamoci.
La squadra è quella che è, scassata e senza regista a c.campo. Ieri si è vinto anche perché *la Lazio ha commesso errori madornali *sia in attacco che in difesa e probabilmente risentiva della partita precedente, con un giorno in meno di riposo.
Poi potremo anche migliorare grazie alla fiducia nei propri mezzi e a una migliore quadratura della squadra, ma con quei giocatori non si può andare molto lontano. Aspettiamo i cinesi con il bottino, poi si vedrà. Ma spero non si illudano di aver comprato uno squadrone.
Mi chiedo il perché dei voti minimi a Donnarumma: non ha sbagliato niente, le parate che ha fatto forse non erano delle più difficili, ma addirittura assegnargli un sv o un 6 stiracchiato mi sembra punitivo. 
Se deve anche segnare un gol per meritare un 7...


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Settembre 2016)

a Niang manca ancora qualcosa ma per me è titolare fisso e imprescindibile. Immaginatevi la partita dell'udinese con lui in campo. Sarebbero riusciti a starsene lì belli ordinati a difendere? E' vero, ha il piedone quadrato, ma crea scompiglio come nessuno.


----------



## Symon (21 Settembre 2016)

Niang ma soprattutto De Sciglio *osceni*.
Il primo si mangia due goal CLAMOROSI che sarebbero stati l'1-0 e il 3-0 per qualunque altro attaccante anche di serie B o C, più un sacco di confusione e poco cinismo e incisività.
Il secondo siamo sempre quà a ripetere le stesse cose. Fà il compitino e lo fà pure male. Ma che razza di terzino è uno che scende la metà campo una volta all'89esimo minuto e sbaglia pure nonostante avesse le praterie davanti e fossero in superiorità numerica??!?
Non ci siamo...Terzino è sinonimo di spinta soprattutto se non hai il mediano davanti come in un 4-4-2, non ci si può limitare a dormire in difesa come un centrale qualunque. Molto morbido (x usare un eufemismo) anche dietro purtroppo. Spesso ha bisogno dei raddoppi di Niang e Bonaventura per evitare grossi danni.


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Settembre 2016)

ieri bonaventura non mi è proprio piaciuto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Settembre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Niang ma soprattutto De Sciglio *osceni*.
> Il primo si mangia due goal CLAMOROSI che sarebbero stati l'1-0 e il 3-0 per qualunque altro attaccante anche di serie B o C, più un sacco di confusione e poco cinismo e incisività.
> Il secondo siamo sempre quà a ripetere le stesse cose. Fà il compitino e lo fà pure male. Ma che razza di terzino è uno che scende la metà campo una volta all'89esimo minuto e sbaglia pure nonostante avesse le praterie davanti e fossero in superiorità numerica??!?
> Non ci siamo...Terzino è sinonimo di spinta soprattutto se non hai il mediano davanti come in un 4-4-2, non ci si può limitare a dormire in difesa come un centrale qualunque. Molto morbido (x usare un eufemismo) anche dietro purtroppo. Spesso ha bisogno dei raddoppi di Niang e Bonaventura per evitare grossi danni.



Ieri ho visto solo il 2o tempo. De Sciglio mi è sembrato appena sufficiente.... troppo poco considerato che la squadra ieri girava molto bene rispetto al solito. Come detto sopra il mio giudizio su Niang è molto differente dal tuo. Ma se il tuo giudizio è basato solo sui gol sbagliati non si può che essere d'accordo con te. Chiaro che per un attaccante sbagliare i gol è grave. Ma è anche vero che là davanti ha sfiancato da solo Basta e Radu mettendo una pressione incredibile su tutta la difesa. Ha creato con Bacca l'occasione del 2° gol. Il rigore è stato perfetto. Ha fatto ottimi scambi. Forse eccede in foga e arriva al momento del tiro poco lucido. Il tiro quando vuole è potente e preciso. Forse se giocasse centrale farebbe meglio.


----------



## 666psycho (21 Settembre 2016)

Buona vittoria, tre punti importantissimi. La fase difensiva sembra migliorata, abbiamo subito pochissimo. Bene tutti tranne Suso e forse Bonnaventura che a me non è piaciuto tanto. Molto bene Calabria. Niang poteva essere un ottima partita se fosse più preciso con il tiro.


----------



## Symon (21 Settembre 2016)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Ieri ho visto solo il 2o tempo. De Sciglio mi è sembrato appena sufficiente.... troppo poco considerato che la squadra ieri girava molto bene rispetto al solito. Come detto sopra il mio giudizio su Niang è molto differente dal tuo. Ma se il tuo giudizio è basato solo sui gol sbagliati non si può che essere d'accordo con te. Chiaro che per un attaccante sbagliare i gol è grave. Ma è anche vero che là davanti ha sfiancato da solo Basta e Radu mettendo una pressione incredibile su tutta la difesa. Ha creato con Bacca l'occasione del 2° gol. Il rigore è stato perfetto. Ha fatto ottimi scambi. Forse eccede in foga e arriva al momento del tiro poco lucido. Il tiro quando vuole è potente e preciso. Forse se giocasse centrale farebbe meglio.



Si sono d'accordo sulla tua analisi precisa del secondo tempo. E in definitiva anche su Niang.
Fà un gran lavoro di pressing e interdizione, ma se questo deve essere una scusante (reale o meno) della sua scarsa lucidità e confusione, preferisco che faccia un pò meno interdizione e sia più cinico. Però Niang è questo prendere o lasciare...Ho il forte dubbio che se togliamo l'energia fisica dandogli altri compiti a questo ragazzo, la lucidità migliorerà di poco o nulla, e non sfutteremmo le capacità che ha e che ci fanno anche comodo a volte. Il problema sorge quando non si riesce a sbloccare la gara...Ieri nel primo tempo se Cataldi (o Parolo?) non avesse perso palla con la Lazio riversata in avanti, e Kucka non avesse avuto l'argento vivo addosso di recuperare e lanciare Bacca, saremmo qui incaxxati neri contro gli sprechi e i pasticci di Niang. Inciampare sulle proprie gambe davanti al portiere e non allungare la gamba di 10 cm perchè si pensa che ci sia fuorigioco o cos'altro è degno dei più grandi bomber inutili e spreconi.
Su De Sciglio mi rifiuto veramente di commentare. Non'è un terzino capace. E forse nemmeno un giocatore, visto che non ha carattere e grinta, e neppure tecnica a questo punto, visto che non la mostra, se per caso ce l'ha.


----------



## Symon (21 Settembre 2016)

Un altra cosa che mi piacesse imparasse Niang, e che forse è molto più fondamentale di altre, è la gestione dell'energia fisica.
Se notate bene, nonostante corra parecchio (anche a vuoto alcune volte) arriva intorno al 20esimo del secondo tempo, quando la pressione su di lui avversaria viene meno, a reagire come un leone ed a fare affondi veramente egregi, fiammanti e molto pericolosi.
Questo anche perchè ha una forza e una resistenza pazzesche che se solo dosasse e non travasasse tutta in inutili corse e rincorse nei primi 60 minuti, sarebbe preciso e puntuale quando serve. Ha bisogno di capire quando accellerare e quando rifiatare a mio parere, ma questo deve impararlo da solo, nessuno può dirglielo a partita in corso, ci vuole sono tempo ed esperienza.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Settembre 2016)

Criticare De Sciglio per la partita di ieri è da prevenuti.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Settembre 2016)

Non riesco a cancellare dalla mente cosa ha combinato quell'asino di Niang


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Settembre 2016)

Ieri De sciglio ha tenuto benissimo Anderson nell'1 vs 1.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2016)

Ragazzi il nostro gioco sulle fasce non è equamente distribuito e non è ugualmente organizzato. Mi spiego meglio : criticare de sciglio perchè non spinge non è tatticamente corretto perchè il gioco dell'asse destra della nostra squadra è completamente differente da quello dell'asse sinistra. Suso a destra è un folletto che galleggia su tutta la trequarti avversaria, kucka garantisce equilibrio e copertura, calabria dà la profondità. A destra il gioco è totalmente diverso : bonaventura ieri era il folletto stile-suso, de sciglio spesso accentrato dava equilibrio e copertura, niang da solo dava la profondità. In questo mix di equilibrio tattico-tecnico va collocata la prestazione di de sciglio, a mio parere impeccabile in posizione, marcatura , attitudine al ruolo.
Su Niang non dobbiamo esser critici, il potenziale di questo ragazzo è devastante. Gli strappi al nostro gioco li offre lui. E considerate che ancora non ha trovato il giusto equilibrio tra potenza e tecnica : a volte non riesce a controllare tutta la forza che genera il suo apparato muscolare . Un cavallo pazzo da affinare.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Settembre 2016)

Donnarumma *6.5 * Poco impegnato per tutta la partita, si fa trovare pronto quando serve e da sicurezza a tutta la squadra dimostrando di essere valido anche con i piedi.
De Sciglio *6.5* Mi è piaciuto in fase difensiva. E' partito così così come tutta la squadra per poi riprendersi respingendo i tentativi di andare in porta della Lazio. Meno bene in fase offensiva.
Paletta *7* Incredibile ma vero, ottima prestazione e non è la prima. Forse è meno peggio di quanto ci aspettassimo. 
Romagnoli *6.5* Meno impegnato del compagno di reparto, si fa trovare pronto quando serve.
Calabria *7* Mezzo voto in più di fiducia. Nei primi minuti sembra spaesato e in apnea, poi dal nulla si sveglia e sfodera una prestazione di altissimo livello. Da rivedere i cross.
Bonaventura *6.5* Un vero jolly. Interpreta intelligentemente tutti i ruoli del centrocampo inventandosi pure regista in certe fasi della gara.
Montolivo *6.5* Oggi non stecca ed è già una notizia. Molto attento a non fare errori, si districa bene tra i giocatori biancocelesti. Finché le cose vanno bene, anche per merito suo, gioca con serenità e sbaglia poco.
Kucka *6.5* Torna dopo due giornate di squalifica ed è come indiavolato. Interpreta come sempre il match con grande intensità e fisicità. Bello l'assist, da non dare per scontato.
Niang *7* Sulla gazza si becca un 6, io lo reputo incomprensibile come voto. Grande prova di sacrificio, dribbla sempre l'avversario e fisicamente è una bomba. I piedi, beh quelli li conosciamo..
Bacca *7* Un tiro, un goal. Cosa chiedere di più? A differenza del passato scende fino a centrocampo a cercare i palloni, fa pressing e si sacrifica pure in difesa quando serve.
Suso *6* Sbaglia qualcosina di troppo ma compie un paio di dribbling da urlo. Con il destro proprio non ci siamo.

Locatelli *6* Il ragazzo sta crescendo, diamogli tempo. E' difficile giudicare adesso.
Gomez *S.V.* Entra quando la partita è praticamente già finita, impossibile giudicarlo. Contro il Napoli non mi piacque per nulla.
Honda *S.V.* Essendo più fresco degli avversari è libero di agire come meglio crede, sfrecciando accanto ai biancocelesti che paiono non-morti. Spara in curva un tiro non impossibile.

Montella *7* Mi piace! Un sacco. Un allenatore intelligente, capace di fare di necessità virtù.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Settembre 2016)

Penso la prestazione di ieri sia dovuta soprattutto alla pochezza della Lazio. Tecnicamente una partita imbarazzante


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Criticare De Sciglio per la partita di ieri è da prevenuti.



Concordo.

I giudizi su De Sciglio, Montolivo, Abate, Bertolacci sono sempre basati sul pregiudizio invece che sul giudizio oggettivo. Sembra che la gente senta la necessitá di portare avnti una crociata critica nella speranza che i dirigenti li ascoltino e vendano questi giocatori per comprarne nuovi e nel caso i giudizi non fossero negativi si potesse correre il rischio che restino.

Tranquilli che le decisioni vengono prese indipendentemente dai vostri giudizi anche in caso di giudizio obbiettivo non cambierebbe nulla.

Adesso al club si iscrivino anche Locatelli e Sosa.

Colpa? L'essere stati voluti dal Condor.


----------



## martinmilan (21 Settembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Si, ma non esaltiamoci.
> La squadra è quella che è, scassata e senza regista a c.campo. Ieri si è vinto anche perché *la Lazio ha commesso errori madornali *sia in attacco che in difesa e probabilmente risentiva della partita precedente, con un giorno in meno di riposo.
> Poi potremo anche migliorare grazie alla fiducia nei propri mezzi e a una migliore quadratura della squadra, ma con quei giocatori non si può andare molto lontano. Aspettiamo i cinesi con il bottino, poi si vedrà. Ma spero non si illudano di aver comprato uno squadrone.
> Mi chiedo il perché dei voti minimi a Donnarumma: non ha sbagliato niente, le parate che ha fatto forse non erano delle più difficili, ma addirittura assegnargli un sv o un 6 stiracchiato mi sembra punitivo.
> Se deve anche segnare un gol per meritare un 7...



Non mi pare che le rivali per il terzo posto siano messe tanto bene eh...arrivare con questa squadra quarti a gennaio non è mica un eresia..


----------



## martinmilan (21 Settembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Penso la prestazione di ieri sia dovuta soprattutto alla pochezza della Lazio. Tecnicamente una partita imbarazzante



quella è la lazio eh...che ti aspettavi?? hanno una rosa anche buona ma vivono constantemente sotto critiche ed insulti pesanti...


----------

